# wobbley tiller handle



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok so I was trying out a simple pvc tiller extension. as soon as I slipped it over the tiller handle and moved it side to side I noticed it has a little play in it. I can't tell it has any play when I'm using it, just when I use the extension. It's not in the tiller arm, just in the twist throttle handle. Is this normal? will having a tiller extension on cause alot of real damage?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Isn't the twist grip tapered? Is your pipe? If not, mystery solved.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No, it rocks slightly side to side even without the extension on. I never noticed it when using it, but it is definatelty there and is obviously more pronounced when I extend it any. It doesn't feel loose or anything and functions fine, I just don't like the wobble.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

My Merc wobbles, can't recall if it did before using the tiller extension or not. But folks have been running tillers for a long time and I have not heard of the twist grip breaking off. I wouldn't be too worried, but I am curious as to what causes the movement, in yours and mine.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If the wobble is at the pivot point and you put your hand right next to it you will never feel it as the wobble will feel like 1/16". Move the holding point further away, let's say 2ft, and that 1/16" wobble at 3 degrees could feel like 1". Move it further away and it will feel even more amplified. Which might explain why you notice it now and not before.

Probably normal.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Honestly I think it probably is normal, I was just wondering if anyone else with a tiller extension was feeling the same thing? it works flawlessly, just I can move it a bit.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

I run my 50 tiller with a piece of PVC the wobble is normal but PLEASE wear tour kill switch lanyard.

Bob


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I typically wear my kill lanyard when I'm running, but not when I'm idling. I'll have to get a longer one now.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I noticed additional "wobble" in my tiller when
I went to a long extension and I think DuckNut
explained it perfectly... 
firecat, think about extending your kill switch up 
to your new location...I put mine on the front
or face of my rear deck and use the stock lanyard
with a kayak paddle wrist strap. You can put it on
your wrist or ankle and has worked out really well.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

mine wobbles slightly too but i'm not worried about it :


----------

